# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Please help patient to meet their expectations.

## Chawanwit

Hi, we're a digital health agency based in London who are focused on bridging the gap to healthier lives. We have a massive favour to ask of you if you have 5-10 minutes to spare in order to help us by answering a few questions about your experience as a patient? 

We would love to know more about how you have judged the information, care, and support that you have received. What has been good and what had not. This will provide us with invaluable insight that we will be able to present back to those organisations from practical advice to more ambitious schemes that will take longer to implement. 

We'll also be running a very similar survey with organisations to understand how they view their roles in patients outcomes so that we can really understand the gap between desire and reality that exists. We really appreciate your valuable time and would love to share the results with you once we have prepared them. If you would like to see them please leave your email.  

Please click this link to access the survey: https://nitrodigital1.typeform.com/to/E6mRt3

Thank you so much for your help, we are very grateful.

----------


## Suzi

This has been approved by Suzi.

----------

Jarre (21-11-18)

----------


## OldMike

Interesting, what is this agencies name and what are it's aims? (yup I am nosy)

----------


## Chawanwit

Hey Oldmike, we are Nitro Digital, digital health care agency in London. We aim to find patients insights and needs in order to deliver the better digital solution and bridge the gap between pharmaceutical companies and patients together. We believe this could help patients to live the healthier lives during each state of their treatments. We hope the survey results will be beneficial for improving patient solution within digital landscape in the future. We will be very grateful if you and other patients help compete this survey.

Thank you so much.

----------


## Chawanwit

Thank you Suzi  :):

----------


## OldMike

I've submitted my input  :):

----------


## Chawanwit

Thank you so much. We're really appreciated your help.

----------

